# What do you do for a living?



## gator808

I dont know if this has ever been a thread or not but I check the forum about 2-3 times a day while I am at work.  I work at a bank as a customer service representative.  I was curious about what our GON members do for a living?  We obviously know what we love to do outside of our regular jobs


----------



## Bear 75

Both me and the wife are Active duty military, USAF. Both are Aircraft Mechanic's. She is currently in Japan, and I head over to Baghdad in May. Which has killed my tournament Schedule!!! So next year


----------



## Davans

I sell stuff............


----------



## HacksawJimWagons

was a sheet metal mechanic for 15 years.  Big time accident flipped my truck and put me out of heavy lifting for a while.  Now i buy, remodel, and flip distressed properties and help the wife run her real estate Brokerage.

i gotta say,  I dont miss the sheet metal too much.


----------



## trickworm

I fix locks for a TV station in Atlanta


----------



## wishiniwasfishin

mechanic and wrecker driver!!!!


----------



## Cletus T.

I sell sheet metal Hacksaw…….but we have talked about that before!

That’s what I do……..I sell…..and I talk to folks on the phone a lot and get people to feel comfortable with me and then hopefully buy from my company!


----------



## Mike Harris

Bear - thanks for what you and your wife do for our country.

I'm a banker too - COO.


----------



## goob

FF/EMT, there are many of us here.


----------



## BASS175

I load trucks for budweiser.


----------



## Gotfive

BASS175 said:


> I load trucks for budweiser.



Could you load my F250????

I'm a machine shop manager.


----------



## GARYRANGER521

I manage Horton Collision Center for the Cadillac dealer in Monroe GA...........Gary


----------



## dbodkin

BASS175 said:


> I load trucks for budweiser.




Small world...

I empty trucks for Budweiser


----------



## Gbang

Golf Pro at Coosa Country Club


----------



## Lawnmowerman

I draw,,,,and play with a mouse all day.
Columns, beams, bracing, grating, handrails, cage ladders, etc.
Draftsman for steel fabrication company.
This is a screen shot from my computer.


----------



## basshunter95

I go to boarding school. Hoping to work at the FishHawk this summer.


----------



## possum steak

I'm a Kroger boy (28 yrs).

Political science major now, wanting to be a high school teacher before long.


----------



## shadow2

manage 39 steely eyed killers...........


----------



## GTN

I been a pipe welder in the nuclear industry for about 9 years. Now I am a QC or welding inspector in the same business


----------



## gator808

Gbang said:


> Golf Pro at Coosa Country Club



I work at SunTrust Bank right around the corner from you!!! lol It is a small world


----------



## Bear 75

dbodkin said:


> Small world...
> 
> I empty trucks for Budweiser



 Double small world, I empty cans for Budweiser


----------



## Wild Turkey

Whatever it takes in this economy.
Civil Engineer most of the time.


----------



## Ocmulgee

Programmer for YKK AP in Dublin.


----------



## oldenred

currently a pro fisherman, but that will change once i find a job


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Executive Recruiter
I place senior level people in IT Consulting and Pharma.
Directors, Heads of, Engagement Managers, BDMs and Senior Managers mostly.


----------



## Thurston

Systems Administrator for Macon State College. 

Manage Servers and stuff....


----------



## russ010

I'm a casualty (Work Comp, Auto Liability and General Liability) insurance underwriter for national accounts - so before I can look at your company, you have to generate at least $700 million in revenues before I can write insurance for you

But, if anybody has any questions, I'll do my best to help you out and explain coverages... I underwrite commercial companies, but there's not much difference between personal and commerical insurance, just premiums.

I'm also a member of the South Carolina Air National Guard... I do satellite imagery now, before that I was SATCOM, and before that I was pararescue...


----------



## Bugpac

I spend most of my days fishing, and im not to good at that, This will change when i find a job..


----------



## Pauley

Going to school right now (better late than never) for a degree in education.  Working in the Pro-Shop of a golf course in Alpharetta.


----------



## KKrueger

I sell hunting land and timber land but it has become more of a hobby than a job lately.

I'm beginning to do sales for a construction company. Mostly working with hail damage roof claims right now, but trying to shift into commercial projects.


----------



## coachrollo

Utilities Director for a City ole goverment worker


----------



## riprap

Concrete cutting. I core holes, decorative sawing and cut up concrete slabs for removal. If any of you guys stop at Q.T. gas stations on Mon. or Tues. mornings we have been removing the old handicap ramps and putting in new ones at the front door. I am the one behind the saw. We are doing this at every QT in the Atlanta metro area. I run several different saws, but this is a pic of the one I use 90% of the time.


----------



## debo

I work for Comcast Cable. But would like to get paid for emptying Budweiser cans would work all the OT needed


----------



## SkeeterZX225

I teach middle school science....I look forward to the peace of the outdoors-


----------



## Gunny146

I'm the fuzz (Captain) and in the US Marine Reserves (Gysgt).


----------



## dakesa

I'm a railroader


----------



## GONoob

Small business!


----------



## olcaptain

Retired Douglas County teacher currently working part time at a local auto auction.


----------



## Paymaster

HR/Payroll Admin


----------



## hunter rich

Try to get things done arond the house that dont cost alot, until I get back into the working world...

Lawnmowerman- nice screen shot, looks like you have a fun job...I used to do AutoCAD


----------



## tnhikr44

I work for a mechanical engineer. In 20 years in the biz I have found that most engineers are about half as smart as they think they are. It is really quite sad, but I am paid well so I keep my mouth shut. Most of the time.


----------



## dbodkin

Actually I'm a semi-retired Storage Area Network  Engineer.. The SANMAN


----------



## lunker_hunter

goob said:


> FF/EMT, there are many of us here.



I am in training for FF/EMT at lanier tech in oakwood, got some questions if you have some time, shoot me an email would ya?
Thanks a ton!


----------



## Team3D

I work for ATL fire dept...  Seargent/Paramedic.  And like most fireman I have a side job... a small outdoor marketing business/talk show.


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13

I am a 8th grade middle schooler


----------



## gator808

And like most fireman I have a side job... a small outdoor marketing business/talk show.[/QUOTE]

I agree with you on this one.  I am trying to break into my uncles packaging company so if any of you guys work somewhere where you need stretch wrap, shrink film, tape, steele strapping etc.... Let me know and I will work up a quote for you!!!


----------



## stev

Nothing since 2004 .


----------



## virgil

i have been working for the suwanee post office for 20 years. i see several people that live in suwanee on this forum, i could be your mailman.


----------



## jalawson

I'm an attorney.... but don't tell anyone.  My family thinks I play piano in a brothel.  If my mother knew the truth, she would die of embarrassment.


----------



## tonyf

Flight simulator technician for the JSTARS on Robins AFB


----------



## auwalker24

Davans said:


> I sell stuff............



That could get interesting


----------



## UXO

LANTIRN technician on Robins.


----------



## auwalker24

Gbang said:


> Golf Pro at Coosa Country Club



I need a lesson!!!!!! Can you bring a 20 handicap down to about 13 or so????


----------



## auwalker24

Wild Turkey said:


> Whatever it takes in this economy.
> Civil Engineer most of the time.



Oh yeah, I'm a Civil Engineer too! I'm like you lawnmowerman, i get to sit behind a computer all day with mouse in hand and draw on AutoCad and design comercial and residential developments.......so, as you would expect, my work load isn't very heavy right now so the internet has become my friend as of late


----------



## BubbaGanoosh

Computer Tech


----------



## fburris

I am a computer tech/network tech/vsat tech/telecom tech....I do about anything in the technology world that I can make a dollar at...And it is still slow....I think I want to be the fuzz though..


----------



## Lawdog1

I am a full time Narcotics Officer holding the rank of SGT, at this time and owner of Boggy Creek Outdoors.


----------



## DS7418

I am a Electrical Supervisor,, been doing Electrical work for 20+ years now.


----------



## OldGuyAl

in the process of buying a business - in other words, buying myself a job!

I work as a programmer and marketing guy for the company that I'm planning to buy.

Spent the last 4 years teaching marketing and management, part-time, at Athens Tech and doing odd bits here and there to make ends meet.


----------



## DukeBoy30

Im a water well driller located in Rome GA.


----------



## jatkin99

I'm a telephone cable repairman for AT&T in Northwest Atlanta.  I grew up in Dublin, though.


----------



## Crooked Stick

I am a stay at home Dad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Joe-

Industrial Electrician


----------



## jmfauver

Computer Tech and everything else electronic....On the side I buy/sell/make and trade fishing equipment...


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I am a tap dance instructor!


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN

> I'm an attorney.... but don't tell anyone. My family thinks I play piano in a brothel. If my mother knew the truth, she would die of embarrassment.



That's funny!  

I'm a geologist by degree, have had my own consulting business for a while now.  Actually growing in this economy, truly blessed. Best thing I ever did other than marrying my wife!


----------



## goob

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am a tap dance instructor!



thats a good one!


----------



## spotchasser

I work at BJ's in Austell as a meat cutter but I live in Woodstock


----------



## bbf

Crooked Stick said:


> I am a stay at home Dad!!!!!!!!!



Me too when work is slow. Im actually a small buisness owner. I own a glass company. See my post in the professional section if any of yall ever need anything glass related.


----------



## WSM

Lead tech. for Penske Truck Leasing.


----------



## shoalbass

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am a tap dance instructor!



I am a  youth athletic specialist for a south Ga city


----------



## brunofishing

I do fire and water restoration, carpet cleaning, duct cleaning, remodeling we also have a flooring store.


----------



## jigman29

I work as a painter and machinist in an aerospace company in n. ga........sounds good when I say it like that but it's really a hole in the wall shop but the parts we make are controll rods that hold up the bathrooms and such in planes.Not very cool but it sounds good lol.


----------



## meeks88

glazier 8 yrs. for marathon glass and mirror. i install glass, storefronts, curtain walls, mirror walls, sunshades, frameless showers,you name it.


----------



## Bhooper

Truck driver and garageman really wouldn't say i'm a mechanic but i try..   I work for Rick's Rental in Blairsville Ga. I jokenly tell my wife that I can fix anything but a broken heart.


----------



## JigNchunk

I am an estimator/project manager for a Roofing contractor.


----------



## savage270

Student... MD/MBA... borrrrrrringggggg


----------



## olcaptain

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am a tap dance instructor!


----------



## CRBass

My wife and I run one of the largest Consignment events in the state of GA....so be sure to tell your wives....  www.tykestotsteens.com  ...which frees me up to run my tournament trail www.candroutdoors.com


----------



## brunofishing

Here is what I see everyday!


----------



## turkeyhunter835

a Meat Dept Manager


----------



## Robbie101

I guess im the first one at this....

I sell biscuits......

Also own www.ripraptackle.com


----------



## GABASSMAN

Im a student going to be a nurse anesthetist, work part time at Home Depot and run a small landscaping business


----------



## RUSS

i own a amusment co. jukeboxes,pool tables,pinballs,arcade games ect.


----------



## TJay

Comm Tech for a big ol' telecom company


----------



## Eugene Stinson

I am a lead machinist at Robins ALC.  Hey Ocmulgee I was at YKK macon for 14 years. My hobby is making useful tidbit to make my fishing easier. Here is something I made a good while back. It is what I use to take the line off my reels.

I also have been a volunteer Fireman for 26 years.


----------



## fishdoc

Garage Door Sales ,Service , and Install.Service Business has been good...And run the JLPT Series.Call me if I can help 678/972/0319 Mike


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

Electrical supervisor for a county.Ole goverment worker.


----------



## w-deputy

Work with the sherriff dept riding the roads all day


----------



## sothunfried

i'm a professional procrastinator!!
j/k i'll tell ya later.
( i work in a data center)


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*Jobs*



tonyf said:


> Flight simulator technician for the JSTARS on Robins AFB




Hey Tony,
We built the structure around yalls new cokpit.
(the "problems" were off the civil and engineers drawings,,,,) ,,, yall know who you are,,, j/k

*BEST THREAD in a while.*

There's a lot of yall I can relate to, as well as a lot here that may have crossed paths and didn't even know it at the time. Many of us have a lot in common. This is cool,,,
Interesting read,,,


----------



## Fishingchickenman

I am a field man for Harrison poultry


----------



## GONoob

tnhikr44 said:


> I work for a mechanical engineer. In 20 years in the biz I have found that most engineers are about half as smart as they think they are. It is really quite sad, but I am paid well so I keep my mouth shut. Most of the time.



I went to school for M.E. You speak the truth!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

I'm the next American Idol


----------



## gahunter12

BASS175 said:


> I load trucks for budweiser.



I to empty the Budweiser trucks!


----------



## Laneybird

Supervisor of an acrylic fabrication shop.  We do boat windshields,skylights, furniture, point of purchase displays.


----------



## MTMiller

I'm a civil engineer and work in commercial site development.  I mainly design schools, hospitals, and medical facilities.  I'm ready for this recession to be done with.  Enough is enough already!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter

Just a high school student trying to get into college. Fishing whenever I can. Planning on going to ABAC for and Associates in Applied Science, then to Unity College for Wildlife Conservation/Conservation Law Enforcement degree. Of course, that's my plan as of now, anything can change!


----------



## DAWG1419

I own a landscape company.


----------



## bigbass07

my hobby is malcom wholesale. i sale convience store products , resturant supplies and produce.  i dont fish for a living, i live to fish . dang its a real small world i empty the bud cans too.


----------



## bsanders

I guess im the first journeyman lineman to post up. I work for Rayle EMC.


----------



## gahunter12

I'm a Service Tech for at&t. I install and repair DSL and networking for res. and bus. customers in Buford, Sugarhill, Suwanee area. Many of the people on here may have had me repair or install there dsl for them.


----------



## jimbug

Retired from TN Wildlife Resources Agency after 30 years in 2006.
Now have three part-time jobs:
American Airlines-Station Agent-3years
Pierce Promotions-Brand Ambassador-1year
Advantage Sales & Marketing-Event Specialist-1 week


----------



## Fire_Fisher

Firefighter on Robins


----------



## afishaday

Retired faculty and Sr. VP for the University System of Georgia... so get to live on West Point and fish most every day. Continue an Executive search consulting practice I started in 1974.


----------



## kbswear

Electronics Technician at Robins A.F.B.


----------



## alexmlane

Loan Officer/Mortgage broker for a community bank, flip houses, also build new construction.


----------



## pop pop jones

*High*

I'm a Pipe Line Controller.

Still doing what I did when I was in high school.

Pumping gas.


----------



## mitchell cardell

*Job*

Fire Marshal for the City of Griffin


----------



## basstrkr

Boiler and turbine operator.


----------



## ranger1977

Housing Rehabilitation Inspector
Materials/labor estimator
Landscape Maintenance on the side=boat gas, licenses, play time, etc.


----------



## BoosterC

I am a part-time medical systems engineer.  I help design these things.  I am on the road 2 weeks then off a week.


----------



## butter bass

Correctional officer. Ive been babysitting adults for over ten years now!!


----------



## moorefish5

I am a civil engineer who does residential, commercial, and industrial site design. Just like the other engineers on here already said, it is extremely slow right now.  So I do websites, like the one listed below, for extra money on the side to make up for the lack of engineering work.  

www.moorefishadventures.com


----------



## bkwahw

I'm an analyst for the cabin interiors group at Delta airlines.


----------



## pawnmaster

Small business owner.I sell the wares of what i love to do firearms and fishing tackle.


----------



## Old Dead River

I'm a part time student and a fulltime fisherman


----------



## dougefresh

Journeyman Wireman by trade, Maintenace Electrician by paycheck. But what I realy want to be when I grew up is a hermit and never leave the farm.


----------



## jleach

Assistant Golf Course Superintendent at Bent Tree in Jasper.

John


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Felony Probation Officer, Warrant Sweep Team, Security Threat Group Coordinator(Gangs), Community Impact Field Supervision Officer with the Georgia Department of Corrections


----------



## sbroadwell

Sales manager for an industrial sales company, mostly sell conveyor belting. Travel over 5 or 6 states.
In the little time I'm at home, I make fishing rods.


----------



## geauburntigerfan

Project manager for a developer building shopping centers and apartments.  Yes, we are slooooooooow right now.


----------



## timberghost1

i own murray logging company, i play all day in the mud....


----------



## papahaas

Im a ICC construction inspector making sure contractors build those buildings the way all the engineers design them. I'm also on that Budweiser unloading team. In my sparetime I fish and try to find a place to harvest my first deer.


----------



## fishndinty

I am an Assistant Professor of Chemistry at a small liberal arts school.  Hope to one day work in University Administration.


----------



## Scout'nStripers

Retired Navy Aviation Electronics Tech and Electronic Warfare Specialist-20 years
Owner/Inspector Northside Home Inspections
Owner/jigmaker www.castawaybaits.com


----------



## yakfishingfool

I coordinate the exportation of controlled substances for a hospital products company...


----------



## jsimages

i work for a comercial landscape company who specializes in school districts. im over the sports fields for 4 school systems. im also a national playground safety inspector (npsi) and also supervise the field building crew when they have work to do. I work in several counties and cities that some members on here live. lol  nice thread very interesting variety of careers on here


----------



## Benito

I'm a Franchise Business Consultant - Work with Entrepreneurs and Franchise owners, helping them grow their business (from Restaurants to Hair Salons.....)

But also dreaming of starting a business related to Fishing-tackle/online sales, with a "twist"....Someday.

BEN


----------



## deerhunter09

I run a small, old fashioned country store because I have to to make a living. I am a musician/guitarist because I love it. I write/compose soundtrack music, instrumental guitar music, acoustic fingerstyle, and all out Rock and Roll.
  I am a good example of the "starving artist/musician" thing.


----------



## zigzag

I’m a project manager for one of the top ten electrical contractors in the nation. My specialty is design / build of data center communications infrastructure. Basically voice, data, SAN and FICON networks. I’ve been in the industry for over twenty years.


----------



## hunter rich

brunofishing said:


> Here is what I see everyday!



You should call your insurance dompany and get that fixed so you dont have to see it everyday...


----------



## DavidW

I own a small plumbing company (est 1993), I have also started doing some repo work for some local banks. This economy is killing me. BTW  I used to fish 180 days a year when I had people to do the work for me.


----------



## GarAngler71

Small landscape contractor.Work is slow slow slow!!


----------



## 8pointduck

work in field operations with AGL.


----------



## T-Boy

Worked for GMAC 32 years as a Sales Rep and then 7 years doing GM Employee Automotive Sales for Carl Black in Kennesaw Ga.

Been retired a year and will start driving parttime for a Rental Company next week.

After 40 years of can to can't its hard to just stop and not work period.

Probably will start doing something in a parttime sales capacity if the right situation comes along.


----------



## Gunny146

fburris said:


> I am a computer tech/network tech/vsat tech/telecom tech....I do about anything in the technology world that I can make a dollar at...And it is still slow....I think I want to be the fuzz though..



If you are thinking about it, now's the time. Money sucks but the job is fun.


----------



## massafibassa

Contract work for utilities .


----------



## Jim Lee

I make Paint.


----------



## Fishinagain

Jim Lee said:


> I make Paint.



And I put it on Jim


----------



## Buzzerbaits

dbodkin said:


> Small world...
> 
> I empty trucks for Budweiser


----------



## TheBishop

I sell Honda's (beats the heck out of sellin' toyota's right now).  Mostly I sit around on the computer and wait for someone to show up.  LOTS of down time right now.  When I do get a customer just about got to beg the banks to finance them. It's amazing what even good credit folks have to do to buy a car!


----------



## porkbelly

I install tile, stone and marble and work on Lake Oconee.


----------



## Randy

Professional Kayak fisherman and part time specifications writer, Quality Control and Code liason for an architectural firm.


----------



## gtparts

porkbelly said:


> I install tile, stone and marble and work on Lake Oconee.



Will you split your job? Been essentially unemployed two years.

You do the tile, stone and marble and I'll figure out what to do on Oconee.


----------



## M00SE

Courier for a purple and orange company... I'm lucky cus my area is the 41 side of cumming so I get to fish when on break if I want.


----------



## Ranger Steve

I am the branch manager for Commercial Roofing Specialties located in Kennesaw, GA.

We handle commercial & residential roofing distribution to 
the roofing contractor.

C.R.S.
1050 Union Ct 
Kennesaw, GA 30152
770-919-2825
www.crssupply.com


Ranger Steve


----------



## scott burnam

*Roofing Contractor*

I own a roofing company, "The Roofer Direct" LLC located out of Monroe, Ga. We are licensed,insured and bonded. We specalize in hail and wind damage and work all over middle Ga. We offer free inspections and you can reach us at 770-837-7931. Scott Burnam-president


----------



## slingshot86

Lead aircraft maintenance inspector /quality control/ for Atlantic Southeast Airlines. taking money from unsuspecting jonboat fisherman around central georgia on the side...lol.


----------



## chewy32

Gotfive said:


> Could you load my F250????
> 
> I'm a machine shop manager.



i have a f-150 when you get done with the 250


----------



## Big Texun

tnhikr44 said:


> I work for a mechanical engineer. In 20 years in the biz I have found that most engineers are about half as smart as they think they are. It is really quite sad, but I am paid well so I keep my mouth shut. Most of the time.



I'm a mechanical engineer and I agree with you.


----------



## tllewis

I am Dispatcher/ shop foreman at chevy dealer , if they can't buy a new one , eventually they have to repair what they have . i will say buisness is not booming , alot of folks are running around with thin tires and brakes , and ignoring the check engine light on . thankful to have been here 10 years .


----------



## tonyf

Lawnmowerman said:


> Hey Tony,
> We built the structure around yalls new cokpit.
> (the "problems" were off the civil and engineers drawings,,,,) ,,, yall know who you are,,, j/k



I am sorry but you have the wrong simulator. There are 3 new simulators coming to Robins. The structure must have been for one of them.


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*Not your simulator Tony,,*

Not the simulators, the C5 Cokpit out by the road.


----------



## olered

I am a painter at a commercial, industrial painting company. Sprayed, rolled or brushed we do it all.


----------



## pawpawreese

I'm retired from AT&T which used to be BellSouth which used to be Southern Bell for about a year and a half now.  Have been enjoying fishing as much as possible this past year.  Looking for something part time to supplement my income so I can buy a plastic worm every once in a while. Love being retired though!  Stay up late and sleep in late!  Life is Good!


----------



## Dewaholic

tllewis said:


> I am Dispatcher/ shop foreman at chevy dealer , if they can't buy a new one , eventually they have to repair what they have . i will say buisness is not booming , alot of folks are running around with thin tires and brakes , and ignoring the check engine light on . thankful to have been here 10 years .




Im in that group with my GMC right now. All three of them.


----------



## mikef61

Retired IBM salesman in '95. Then with Bass Pro for eight years, then with SPRO for four years. Now fully retired.


----------



## chestatee

i was in the racing industry 16 yrs. engine builder from nhra pro stock to sprint cup. now in the trucking industry and love it, alot less stress .


----------



## Ronnie T

pawpawreese said:


> I'm retired from AT&T which used to be BellSouth which used to be Southern Bell for about a year and a half now.  Have been enjoying fishing as much as possible this past year.  Looking for something part time to supplement my income so I can buy a plastic worm every once in a while. Love being retired though!  Stay up late and sleep in late!  Life is Good!



You sound like me.  Two years after I retired, I realized I wasn't retired, I was unemployed.


----------



## crappiefool

I am a Firefighter/EMT


----------



## biggtruxx

I'm an operations manager for a salvage (used car parts company) called LKQ. Largest in the USA. Huge company even publically traded.


----------



## Kbrown

First job is my favorite. I am a full time father of 6 kids. I spend my days (and some nights) as a project director for an international Disaster Recovery Contractor. Large loss commercial fires, floods, hurricanes, tornadoes, earthquakes, etc. Chances are if you hear or see a disaster on the news I am en route already or watching it closely. 

I also have a new startup business with my wife that provides inspections for commercial business in the areas of liability and risk assessment. Our firm are primarily hired by Insurance underwriters and MGA's

I hunt in fish in the very limited time thats left over.


----------



## DC-FISHER

Sheetmetal mechanic @ RAFB, just to pay for my boat and fishing equipment. (great post!)


----------



## delta708

Retired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shhfish

*Is It JOB?*

I contribute monthy fishing reports for GON. It pays well.  Oh, did I mention my wife has a great job!!


----------



## GaMudd

I run a company that rebuilds fueling equipment for petroleum and propane service companies...It's a gas....


----------



## DANNYP

Good thread,,, In these times, we need to help one another out when we can.

 I am a certified paralegal, mainly doing real estate title examinations, but with the "Bubble Burst", I have had to look else where. A buddy of mine owns a Auto Repair and Body Shop in Chamblee and offered to help me out until things turn around so I am currently writing service for him. But Real Estate Title Exams is my profession.

 Anybody need a experienced title examiner(over 17+ years experience) pm me


----------



## kevincarden

i am the manager for a propane company in fayetteville ga. i love my job in the summer months.


----------



## G3Rider

Cable repair tech. for AT&T 33 yrs.   Part time fisherman/turkey hunter.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

DANNYP said:


> Good thread,,, In these times, we need to help one another out when we can.
> 
> I am a certified paralegal, mainly doing real estate title examinations, but with the "Bubble Burst", I have had to look else where. A buddy of mine owns a Auto Repair and Body Shop in Chamblee and offered to help me out until things turn around so I am currently writing service for him. But Real Estate Title Exams is my profession.
> 
> Anybody need a experienced title examiner(over 17+ years experience) pm me



my father has been a Deed Dawg for about 25 years now for Rockdale, Henry, Clayton, Butts, and Monroe....not looking so hot for him either....he's running titles all the way in Rome, Clayton, Savannah, and Albany just to pay the bills


----------



## high tech. hunter

Don't do nothing........and I don't do that till after lunch


----------



## Oak Ridge

I'm a Rural Carrier for the U.S. Postal Service here in Newton County. And no, I don't have your check!


----------



## Steve Thompson

I spent 28 years in the Food and Drug business in sales,,,and started selling hunting tracts 2 years ago. Just in time!


----------



## B3nji

I am a student at Gwinnett Tech and I also work as an Extra Relief Clerek(meaning that could be me saying hello to you the next time you walk into any of our stores) for QT.


----------



## Jighead

I am a tile, marble,and stone installer, been doing it for 23 years and never seen work so slow,or bids so low.Looking to find another line of work,maybe federal govt. since that seems to be the only business expanding these days.


----------



## paddlin samurai

I am a drug pusher....my world consists of telling females that birth control pills are not to be taken only when u r going to have sex but to take it every day and being told to stick my hand out by an elderly customer so i can see the pill that didnt dissolve. ( use your imagination)


----------



## benr149

I am a Management Forester for the Georgia Forestry Commission in Southwest Georgia.


----------



## Rusty J.

I am a Elementary School Teacher.


----------



## JRigs

I sell propane and propane accessories...

j/k  I'm an IT techie for a GA based restaurant company.


----------



## Swampslayr

I'm a GA D.O.T. construction engineer.


----------



## blink

I own a signage and graphics business.

if any of yall want numbers or names for your boats, i can hook ya up!


----------



## kikkup

I work on boats... and fish when I find time..


----------



## JLG ANGUS

I work as a systems operator at a nuclear power plant  making "MEGA WATTS".........Heeeeee And i also own a cattle farm which is my real job...lol


----------



## rkreder001

I am a computer technician and work for Pricewaterhousecoopers


----------



## MCBIG

building inspections bartow county


----------



## o2bfishin

Warehouse manager at National Allergy. If you've been to the allergist and were given a flyer and the allergist told you "buy this, this, and this" it was our flyer.  Basically we sell anything non-drug related to help with allergies and specialize in mattress encasings that we manufacture right here in Georgia. 
www.nationalallergy.com


----------



## Chief31794

Retired Army Officer and now VP and Manager, Battelle's Logistics Services Division.  Which means...I'm not sure what it means, I just read it off my business card!  Battelle is a large Defense Contractor and the worlds largest independent R&D firm.

Ken


----------



## jhall1976

Composites mechanic..RAFB..


----------



## BIGJOHNA

I'm a Product Support Rep. for a heavy equipment dealership based out of Birmingham. Our brand of equipment is Komatsu, which makes the world's largest dozer "Komatsu D575".

In redneck terms, I sell tractor parts! Really expensive tractor parts!!!


----------



## khewell

Been a sheet metal smith, forklift truck and auto mech, industrial automation mech, cabinet maker, production manager , but now I just play in the mud for Craven pottery. 
 I'm also the official taste tester for 
mikes hard lemonaid, corona , and bud lite lime. 
Doesn't pay much but I enjoy the warm fuzzy feeling it gives me when I've done my job to the fullest.


----------



## browningboy

Draught Beer tech  for Budweiser !


----------



## crappie man

*power*

i work for the city of Acworth power dept. and love it been there 8 years plan on retiring there ,, so that means i have 11 more years and counting down ,, if i am not at work i am on the water !


----------



## JohnK

Ronnie T said:


> You sound like me.  Two years after I retired, I realized I wasn't retired, I was unemployed.



Gets old quick don't it?


----------



## Dryzdale

Im a former banker until I started my own business.  We help small-mid size business grow sales by following up with prospects to close deals and keep in touch with customers to cross sell to their existing base


----------



## ratherbefishin

GarAngler71 said:


> Small landscape contractor.Work is slow slow slow!!



GarAngler, dat's a tree shaker in yo avatar. Oh , by the way, I'm an otr truck driver.


----------



## String Stretcher

I own Team RV and Albany RV Resort in Albany.

 Always give a fisherman discount..


String Stretcher


----------



## T.P.

I own a structural steel fab & erecting Co.


----------



## bigmthbass

I drive a boom truck and deliver sheetrock for BUILDING SPECIALTIES in Smyrna to the very few houses being built and alot of the commercial buildings. but in this world of so much competition its tough out there somedays


----------



## ospreydog

I have worked at Wrigley for 31 years.


----------



## mrowland96

brunofishing said:


> Here is what I see everyday!




I wonder how the Food turned out!!!!


----------



## Norm357

I am a freight dispatcher at a courier company.


----------



## Son

Started my first job in 1960
U.S. Navy, Radioman RM2
Telephone lineman for 9 years, back before cable
Telephone installation and repair, residential, small business
Telephone installation and repair, Big business, switchboards etc.
Telephone repairman, Special Services
Taxidermist since 1950's
Building Contractor
Retired but continue to write an outdoors column for the local newspaper, 25 years so far.


----------



## fishingmaddog

I'm a Production Machinery Mechanic At Robins AFB


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I own www.catfishreapercharters.com and www.sultanofslime.com .


----------



## Rippa Lip

I've been a Land Surveyor for the last 26 years. Mostly working for Civil Engineering companies or heavy civil contractors. 
I specialize in road work and infrastructure projects. 
I was one of the field engineers on the Rocky Mountain Project in Armuchee, GA (which is now a PFA.)
I have been raising my daughter for the last 16 months though, because I was laid off.


----------



## chevytk

Water treatment operator.


----------



## flip0302

This was interesting.
I manage a Sheet Metal Manufacturing shop for the HVAC industry, 300 workers and we use tons of that stuff called steel weekly. Also use allot of that tape and shrink wrap 
I never helped load or unload a Budwieser Truck

You guys would be shocked at how many air diffusers can come out of plant in a day ! (But I have an awesome crew)


----------



## Ldgat

I was a LEO for many years, but I now work as a chemical operator.  I make explosives for the mining industry


----------



## Cantmuck

Machinist /  Medical devices


----------



## Pondworm

Production supervisor at a Fluid Cracking Catalyst plant. Been there for 28 years.


----------



## Steve78

I work for a food broker for Kroger...I and a team of guys redo produce depts all over the southeast. Basically go in and fix the depts that are run by idiots, back to Kroger standards and sales plans.


----------



## slab_slayer

Locksmith for a local college, got 10yrs in at 28yrs old.


----------



## Steve78

Sultan of Slime said:


> I own www.catfishreapercharters.com and www.sultanofslime.com .



Tap dancin business fizzle out??


----------



## LTZ25

I paint lines on parking lots and roads, been doing this for 30+ years,  But believe it or not i like it.


----------



## The Foreigner

I fish for men as well as fish... pastor here in Woodstock.  You all been caught?


----------



## Bugpac

Revival of an old thread, for the past 14 months I have worked for an Arca race team, then to a Grand Am / Imsa Porsche team, I travel a lot, work in the shop daily as well, have been slower than I like the last Month tho.


----------



## WildcatHunter

electrician, plc programmer, electronics tech, engine mechanic, welder, plumber or whatever my boss needs at the time...


----------



## Hab Co. Slayer

As far as i can tell i am the 1st construction inspector fot the GDOT on this thread


----------



## sbroadwell

Sales manager for an industrial conveyor belting distributor. Been in this type work for 34 years.

In my spare time, I build fishing rods.


----------



## barracuda7199

i work here http://www.eamcorporation.com/ 
i operate the machine that makes our product


----------



## pesce

This is a really cool thread.  It's neat to see what everybody does.  Before the economy tanked, I was a faux painter.  Now, I'm a portrait and wedding photographer:  http://www.hellomynameisamanda.com/  ....though I'm thinking I might want to switch to making explosives and/or emptying beer trucks.


----------



## jychamp945

I work at winshape  in rome on the grounds crew outside everyday all day baby


----------



## WaterBullDawg

I am Senior Business Development Manager for one of the big telecom companies.  As a matter of fact, for those of you that work at YKK, I sold that account.    Well to be clear, I sold YKK USA, Snap Fasteners and YKK Canada as well as some services to their office in Tokyo.  Small world.

That being said, I hope to be embarking on a new career here in the next 10 days.  Y'all be prayin!  

And I am trying my best on starting a small business that will develop an item that will make us deer hunters MUCH MUCH happier while in the woods.  I'll let ya know when I hear back from the patent ofice.


----------



## Lanier Jim

Foodservice...produce, eggs, liquid dairy, fresh herbs, spices.  On the side, fishing Lanier and electronics help for Diet Mtn Dews, Toastee Peanut Butter crackers, and good Beef Jerky...and a few tips every now and then for gas and time.

LJ


----------



## Gaducker

Emmisions reduction technician.


----------



## eneikirk01

Golf Pro at Stone Mountain golf club


----------



## georgia_home

Director of Software Support / Software Engineer.

Currently looking for a position. If your company is looking for  these skills... PM. Thanks!!!


----------



## JarheadDad

eneikirk01 said:


> Golf Pro at Stone Mountain golf club



Were you the one trying to hit me with golf balls by the putting green the other day? 

I'm a kept man. As long as I keep the house clean, the grass cut, the vehicles running, make sure supper is on the table, and perform my husbandly duties with passion and vigor I'm allowed to fish whenever I want!  

Semi-retired with emphasis on the retired since the economy killed the semi!  

USMM skipper '76-'91


----------



## stewart 14

Maintenance tech !! Jack of all trades... Master of none!!


----------



## Troutman3000

City Planner - specialize in Geographic Information Systems and The Site Development Process.  I also do some code enforcement.


----------



## Sterling

I'm a pastor on staff at fairly large church and currently work with high school students and singles! I also love to preach men's hunting and fishing events! There's nothing better than knowing God and making Him known!


----------



## kbad

Nas operatations manager for the FAA.


----------



## ngoodson

I'm a geographer by education....with specializations in GIS & Environmental Science... I have worked for the EPA, Texas Wildlife & Fisheries, and the US Forest Service....
Now I work for the University System of GA...I'm a Senior HRIS Analyst.


----------



## jfinch

Just an dumb old engineer.  Actually my degrees are in Agricultural and Forestry Engineering.  We were the red headed step children of the engineering department.  ME's, EE's, and ChemE's wouldn't hang out with us because Mule Hitching use to be part of the Ag Engineering curiculum and we liked playing with Tractors.  So we hung out with the Ag and Forestry guys they thought we were gods because we did Calculus for fun. .  These days I work as an Application Engineer.  I size, select and quote refrigeration equipment for Supermarkets, C-stores and anything else our salesmen can come up with that somebody wants to keep cold.


----------



## specialk

vacuum cleaner salesman..........business really sucks.......


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Steve78 said:


> Tap dancin business fizzle out??



Yep blew out both my pinkie toes and had to find a new career...


----------



## WFFISHER

Auto, Home, Life and Health Insurance agent with ALFA. It's always great to talk with customers who have the same passion as I do!

www.dustinblackwellinsurance.com
706 867 7789


----------



## Noodle

Sos, I have a neighbor with one leg that teaches dance. Thought  he was messing with me.


----------



## rockerZ71

Broadcast/Satellite monitor and control system software consultant


----------



## Jblcope

Retired from 20 years law enforcement, then worked 15 years as Safety /Environmental Compliance Director for a city.  Now I'm retired and LOVING IT!!!!!


----------



## briandawg59

I am working on my PhD right now but I also work part time as a protein chemist. Trying to graduate in December and then who knows what?


----------



## vonnick52

About to graduate with an Environmental Science degree.  

Currently work on an aquaponics farm in Polk City, Fl.  We raise tilapia and a couple other species of fish and use the nitrogen waste to grow hydroponic vegetables, mainly lettuce.  The system is ran by solar power and all of our produce is organic.  We have the Sustainable Florida award.


----------



## Jaycobb

Consulting engineer designing HVAC, plumbing and fire protection systems for the construction industry. Luckily, the recession hasn't hit us too hard(knock on wood). I flip houses and buy/manage rental property. I also buy and restore and sell antique furniture in an antique booth but it doesn't make any money. 

I used to roll beer for Budweiser when I was in college, though.


----------



## drill instructor

Aquatic species removal engineer. U.S Army Master Sgt on weekdays


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Grad student @ UGA researching cotton physiology


----------



## Fishdog31024

I am a consulting Forester/ Pond manager/ land clearing contractor struggeling to survive.


----------



## flatheadfisherman

What a great thread. I work for the Anheuser-Busch brewery in Jacksonville Florida.


----------



## egomaniac247

Plant Manager


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

full time student and a roofer/general laborer for the family.


----------



## drewpatt

Was a welder for a few years. Been a rural mail carrier for 17 years. Ran a small tree business for 12 years, got my back to hurting about 3 years back so I sold my equipment & hung it up. Still deliver the mail.


----------



## tigerfan

One of those know-it-all Electrical Engineers playing the role as Project Manager for a large company in the Power Generation Industry.


----------



## grunt0331

I'm a terminal manager for a ditribution/inside delivery company.  If you bought a book at Barnes and Noble, a balloon at Party City, or shoes at Famous Footwear in the state of GA, it came through my building and was delivered by one of my drivers.  Not as exciting as my previous career, but I'm home every night and nobody has shot at me yet.


----------



## murphy11gpc

Paramedic/FireFighter/Husband/Dad


----------



## ErikD

Paramedic and Fisherman.   Hey Murphy where do you work I need to get into the fire service.


----------



## lakelbr

Nothing very well.


----------



## LittleFish

I own an insurance agency. 

We write most lines;
Home, Auto, Boat, Cycle, Commercial, Agricultural, Life, & Health.

We work with the Classic/Antique car owner market a lot.


----------



## HCA59

I work in retail sales. I sell chrome accessories for semi trucks at the Great American Chrome Shop in LakePark,GA.


----------



## Howard

HVAC Service Tech.    for to long now.....


----------



## KGarner

Glazer for a little over 5 years now, and no not glazing donuts.  Usually high rise, but no one is building anything big right now so whatever we can get, we take it right now.  Not much goin on in Atlanta now either, so we pretty much stay on the road.


----------



## burkehunter

School maintenance tech


----------



## Hunter Blair

Full time student at UGA until July 7th, Then I will officially be a college graduate with a degree in Agricultural and Applied Economics, hopefully, with a job lined up by then.... We'll see....


----------



## wacknstack

I own and operate Lewis ConstructionCo. As of tomorrow I will be a full time outfitter for Fox Hall Sporting Club. It has been a dream come true!! Getting paid to take people Hunting, fishing, ride ATVs, horses. I will need everyones help here on the forum, with all the advice i can get.


----------



## nickf11

I'm a full time student at KSU and I have a lawncare/landscape maintenance business at the same time. Not sure yet if I am going to continue to do it once I finish school or not. 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-Yard-Guys-LLP/185436561492849


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors

VP Marketing at Tifosi Optics, which makes sports sunglasses. I'm also a Certified Wildlife Biologist and do consulting as a side gig.


----------



## blood on the ground

Industrial tech….. 9yrs in the printing industry, sheet fed and flexo press.


----------



## scottf24

I own a drywall company.......I live here in Columbus and most of our work is on Fort Benning. Been here since 1990. So I sit and look at plans all day....price them low as possible...cut all profit and overhead...cut labor as low as possible...and have companys from Atlanta come down here and beat me by 25-50% !!!!!  Soooo if you are one of those out of town subs......Stay HOME and STOP RUINING MY LIFE!!!


----------



## Money man

I work with a small company called www.kleversales.com that sells a newly designed box cutter called the Klever Kutter. The user can't cut themselves with it and it will not damage the products within the boxes being opened. We sell to retail, mfg, distribution centers, restaurants, etc. 

The exciting part for me is that we are working to introduce this tool to the salt water fishing market as it is an excellent tool for cutting braided fishing line, heavy mono and we even have reports of people cutting thin steel leader with it. I would love nothing more than to spend my days on charter boats doing promo's for our company and maybe fishing a little too. 

Here are a few pics to give you an idea of why we say "new design."

PS: Hey Grunt...we need to talk! 

















[/IMG]


----------



## blink

that looks like a great tool for cutting braid!


----------



## Money man

blink said:


> that looks like a great tool for cutting braid!



Cuts like butter and leaves a nice end to run through a jig head. 

I think it will be a great salt water quick line cutter. I hope the market thinks so also! Now we just have to find the right people to put it in front of with distribution.


----------



## Andy K

I work with MetroPower. We are electrical contractors and are located all over the state doing electrical service and construction.


----------



## mark-7mag

I am a 00 Spy


----------



## bowshooter84

I work for comcast cable living the dream


----------



## Corey

I work for a Airfreight Company, we move all the Camera Gear
for almost eveything you watch on TV. 

We do everything from BASS to the Superbowl.  

Pretty cool Job they use to send me as the onsite person, now 
they pretty much keep me in the office.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg

After being a street cop / drug investigator for 16 years, I now work work for the Department of Homeland Security trying hard to secure our borders..... contrary to what the current administration  wants.  Probably why I stay on the "S" list so much.


----------



## 243Savage

Retired Air Force, currently Tech Services/Network Sys Admin for the National Park Service at Yellowstone.


----------



## joboo

I am the director of professional Services for RedPrairie. (Software company) Specializing in transportation software.


----------



## Beagler282

Consumer Finance.Small loans.


----------



## j21383

*job*

I buy and sell over the road equipment-semi tractors, and trailers


----------



## Randy

I work for big oil companies as of today.


----------



## DaveGPhd

I work for the FDA full-time, formerly a research microbiologist at Emory (still do research), and part-time college instructor.  Full time DAD


----------



## LTZ25

looks like a lot of gov. workers , but for how long..


----------



## jwillban

Warehouse supervisor for Quaker Oats


----------



## fishinfart

Purchasing Manager for a mid sized corporation in South GA, part time shoalbass harasser, full time Dad, Grandpa, and Husband!


----------



## nickf11

Randy said:


> I work for big oil companies as of today.



Don't we all....


----------



## warronl

I pass gas for a living... (natural gas company).


----------



## cnewman

I manage a corporate flight department for a family owned company  and still fly the jet some. Best job ever. Get to fish some in places I never would have otherwise; Marlin in Baja, Bonefish in the Keys, Tuna in the BVI.


----------



## Norm357

Corey said:


> I work for a Airfreight Company, we move all the Camera Gear
> for almost eveything you watch on TV.
> 
> We do everything from BASS to the Superbowl.
> 
> Pretty cool Job they use to send me as the onsite person, now
> they pretty much keep me in the office.



Which airfreight company?


----------



## thunt55

pre-med at UGA.


----------



## Jerkbait Junkie

Gps machine control specialist and survey support for a dealer here in Atlanta.


----------



## DaneMom

I was a 911 dispatcher but gave it up a few years ago to stay home and raise a young'un.


----------



## Glockdog7

Residential remodeling contractor......which is why I have been fishing so much since the housing market crashed !!
www.FJCremodeling.com


----------



## Bart Sims

I'm a bored Land Surveyor. Not much to do right now, guess I'll have to go fishing.


----------



## xs5875

Quality control...Caterpillar Griffin.


----------



## Norm357

xs5875 said:


> Quality control...Caterpillar Griffin.



I pick up a lot of frieght from there.


----------



## mctech

i am a motorcycle,atv,pwc tech.


----------



## turkeymerck

high school teacher


----------



## mattech

DaveGPhd said:


> I work for the FDA full-time, formerly a research microbiologist at Emory (still do research), and part-time college instructor.  Full time DAD



I guess you know DR. Ritchie from Emory? Great guy, very down to earth, would not guess he is a Doc.





xs5875 said:


> Quality control...Caterpillar Griffin.


 Do you know Derek Duffey? He is my cousin.


I am a clinical engineer, I work on blood testing instruments in hospitals, reference labs, and a few research labs. 

https://www.beckmancoulter.com/wsrp...pe=render&wlpUCM_RENDERER_path=/wsr/index.htm

Watch the third video from the right to see the instruments I work on.


----------



## uncleless

Hired Gun For Uncle Sam, now a camp counsler at the Benning School for Wayward Boys.  I run the hunting and fishing program at the RockForce Tribe.


----------



## JoshuaStellar

I.T. Consultant


----------



## boonhogganbeck

Tax Accountant.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

_*FEDERAL WORKER*_.....I know this is a touchy subject these days so, I will leave it at that.


----------



## Sweetwater

I repair commercial floor equipment from vacuums to ride on scrubbers. Just the owner and I. And do side work: Ceiling fans, recepts, low voltage, repair puters. Did a nail down hardwood floor for the boss two weekends ago.


----------



## mattech

Money man said:


> I work with a small company called www.kleversales.com that sells a newly designed box cutter called the Klever Kutter. The user can't cut themselves with it and it will not damage the products within the boxes being opened. We sell to retail, mfg, distribution centers, restaurants, etc.
> 
> The exciting part for me is that we are working to introduce this tool to the salt water fishing market as it is an excellent tool for cutting braided fishing line, heavy mono and we even have reports of people cutting thin steel leader with it. I would love nothing more than to spend my days on charter boats doing promo's for our company and maybe fishing a little too.
> 
> Here are a few pics to give you an idea of why we say "new design."
> 
> PS: Hey Grunt...we need to talk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]






I still have the one you sent me and enjoy using it. I keep it in my tool case for work. Have you tried to contact Uline, They are a huge packaging and shipping products company, and I know we spend a great deal of money with them.

http://www.uline.com/


----------



## Wes

Out of work IT Director type (15 years experience and MBA if anyone has a job for me).  For fun this past year I built and now manage WWW.WILDGAMEPROCESSORS.COM. Not for money, just for kicks and to help out our fellow hunters. I would say I hunt and fish a lot, but gas prices have kept the car in the garage.


----------



## Lukikus2

Commercial/Industrial HVAC & Plumbing Estimator/Project Manager/Design Development.


----------



## nosfedgta

Recently layed off and Looking for a job.


----------



## nfriday68

I work for the family business: a transportation/logistics company serving every inch of GA soil and beyond.

Essentially I'm a small business guy. I mostly relish in the challenges associated with what I do but like everyone here I know where I'd rather be.

-Nate


----------



## Nursebillyga

My screen name tells it all.... NURSE!!!!!!


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS

Forester struggling the last couple of years.  About to search for something different.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78

Managing member for an erosion control and landscaping company. Surprisingly works been pretty fair for the economy although the last two weeks have been slow. Hopefully the good Lord will let us keep on trucking. I like being my own boss too much.


----------



## AStrick

i'm a pipe fighter,,,like a pipe fitter,,,,got my own style,,not real pretty,,but extremely effective,,lol


----------



## AStrick

pretty good at drinkin beer


----------



## gstanfield

Well I'm a Deputy Sheriff in a county with 4300 sq miles and only 14000 people so most of the time I am an Elk/Antelope/Mule deer observer 

On my days off I build custom boats and do general boat repair.

George


----------



## gator808

Well guys I have changed jobs. Its been about a year since I started this thread. Now I am a f&I specialist and work with car dealers in their f&I departments and sell warranty products and offer free training. PM me if you have dealership who might be interested. I haves ton of references!


----------



## Old_Dirt

Telephone tech and Im also pretty good at drinkin beers.


----------



## hiawassee1

I own a shipping company, wish I could get out an become a LEO


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin

Forester- New South Lumber Co.


----------



## johnbrowder

Residential/Light Commercial Air Conditioning Mechanic/Installer


----------



## BoShank

IT Department for Company in Dalton Ga.


----------



## SamIam

Think I'm the first to say I do this for a living. I'm an EST, Electronics Systems Technician....basically I do burglar and fire alarms, CCTV, access control, intercoms, audio & video distribution, etc.  With the economy down, crime is up so we stay fairly busy...one of the few jobs (outside of law enforcement) that crime pays legally!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I am an illegal migrant worker who just happens to like catching feesh!!


----------



## 440Mopar

I,m a farmer ,turned heavy equipment operator, turned logger,turned machinest,turned cnc-programmer 
Looks like i'd learn to spell and type now that i run a pc 12 hours a day
I love the looks i get when i tell people i'm a cnc-programmer


----------



## jbp84

certified ford diesel tech here and it sucks!


----------



## Garner90

commercial HVAC


----------



## jabb06

tree service


----------



## polkmarine

United States Marine for the last 8+ years. Thats pretty much it!!


----------



## wncslim

30 years as a general contractor, 4 as a real estate broker, and now two as a fishing guide in NC, SC and Ga. After the shock of losing most of my business 3 years ago, realize what a blessing in disguise is. Thank God even for the bad stuff.


----------



## crappie man

AStrick said:


> pretty good at drinkin beer



at least he is honest !


----------



## Gitterdone

trim carpenter,and looking for help.so if there anyone looking for a job in the cherokee area or knows someone looking send me a private email,i would like to talk with you


----------



## crappie man

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am an illegal migrant worker who just happens to like catching feesh!!



now that was funny


----------



## 8pointduck

8pointduck said:


> work in field operations with AGL.



Correction, Opening my gun repair shop.


----------



## Harley3

Service Tech for Ingersoll Rand air compressors


----------



## Klinton

boonhogganbeck said:


> Tax Accountant.



Hey me too!  So I see you have an extra "season" every year too!


----------



## 4x4

I run an independant Carquest Auto Parts(Dave Gordon Auto Supply) in Oglethorpe County.


----------



## lake junkie

I repair natural gas leaks for the gas company


----------



## fannin2009

Paramedic for Ware County EMS been doing that for 9 years and like just about everyone else in public safety have a second job as a paramedic at an industrial site but hopefully fixing to be full time with a haz-mat company and then my best job I have FULL TIME DAD !!! thats my favorite job especially getting to be their guide to the outdoors both my boys love fishing and hunting and to all of you guys and gals in the armed forces thank you I have many family members in different branches and I truly respect what yall do and may god be with you everyday and bring yall all home safe .


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Paraplegic River Dancer!


----------



## BradMyers

Sultan of Slime said:


> Paraplegic River Dancer!



 You ain't right! I'm an aspiring radio man.


----------



## StriperAddict

90% routine,

10% total chaos....

Building Maintenance


----------



## chase870

Land lord light commercial contractor, bail bondsman, and bounty hunter. Bail bonding is about the only thing going on now days


----------



## OldMrwiskers

i am a bud man given you beer thats what i do


----------



## fishingmaddog

I am a production Machine Mechanic at RAFB


----------



## GunslingerG20

I am a Manufacturing Manager for a Deep-cycle battery manufacturer (Trojan) currently. 
I also do sidework as a gunsmith specializing in building/modifying/repairing competition pistols for IPSC/USPSA and IDPA competitors and for Concealed carry (If ya want to make that stock Glock rock, give me a PM! I do 1911's too!!). I'm also a full-time single dad/grandpa (I can't wait for my Granddaughter to get old enough to fish!!!).


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Zumba Instructor


----------



## Casey81

I'm a service manager for a shop in Lawrenceville. Looking for a job as a professional hermit up in the hills.


----------



## DuckHuntin101

Full time college student part time doing bindary in a printing business


----------



## Norm357

I am also pretty good at drinking beer.


----------



## heartstopper4

Commercial insurance/workers comp.


----------



## ASH556

Kinda hard to explain...we'll leave it at Specialty Valve Application Engineer.

Spent 10 years in building materials supply...still miss it, but by the time '09 came around, I had to move on.


----------



## Eugene Stinson

I manufacture airplane parts without the aid of a stupid computer. I got skills.


----------



## spotco2

polkmarine said:


> United States Marine for the last 8+ years. Thats pretty much it!!



Thank you for your service, sacrifice and dedication to your country 


I own a security company in the Metro Atlanta area and perform security services for corporate customers.

We are also a fully functional locksmith company.

Yes I can make you a key for your boat.


----------



## bandit819

Retired Police Officer. Now all I do is hunt, fish and drink.


----------



## jhampto2

I am a member service rep at DOCO credit union. But on busy days I usually have to help the drive thru out some!! I even teller up front when short handed. Which seeing how there is only four at our branch in Tifton seems like an everyday thing. So emptying budwieser cans and fishing are a good relaxer for me!!


----------



## jhampto2

spotco2 said:


> Thank you for your service, sacrifice and dedication to your country
> 
> 
> I own a security company in the Metro Atlanta area and perform security services for corporate customers.
> 
> We are also a fully functional locksmith company.
> 
> Yes I can make you a key for your boat.



so can you make us keys for other people's boats....lol..j/k


----------



## butshot

chemical compounder


----------



## 8ball

I am a local business owner. Handyman Services LLC. We work in the residential and commercial spectrum. We have just recently started working for the Federal Government in the Fish and Wildlife as well as Parks and recreations.

We install exibits for museum's and nature centers. I want to become a professional fisherman in the B.A.S.S and FLW circut. I am fishing every tournament there is to fish.

Jay Simmons.


----------



## crankbait76

Landscaping Mgr


----------



## pepperrocks

I work as a body repair technician for Gerber Auto body and glass in duluth, have been in the industry for 13 yrs.


----------



## bpoulin

I run a small engraving business. Very small, like just me, and my machines small lol. It's in the start-up stages. I can do laser etching, and engraving, along with sand etching glass. I can cut and engrave acrylic. I can even etch your name in your favorite reel if you want


----------



## Mangler

Shift Manager for a Chemical manufacturing company in Augusta. We make 'fragrances'...believe it or not. Pretty much anything that has a fragrance to it either comes from our plant or one of our sister plants around the World. Proctor and Gamble is one of our largest customers (Tide).


----------



## GaDeerSlayer

Service Center Manager in the Pest Management Business.  Very fortunate to work for a great company who cares about it's employees!  Killing bugs has been really good to me and my family.


----------



## DrewDennis

Professional network/server geek....part time wannabe outdoorsman if you ask the wife.


----------



## FALCON157

Work for a Limestone Mining Industry.... We take Big Rocks and make Tiny ones.


----------



## FishinMech

Mechanic on anything that doesnt run!!!!!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Quality control for a well known treadmill company. I test them out before we send them to the customers!


----------



## carver

Appliance repairman for 40 years


----------



## Backcountry

I'm a speech and language pathologist for the dawson county school system.  i coach middle school football and basketball.  I am also the co-owner of a small business that is just starting up : Facebook Page: Blood Mountain Racing LLC.  Website: Blood Mountain Racing LLC.  We provide chip timing services for 5k, 10k road/trail races.


----------



## GA Cajun

I am a knifemaker.


----------



## ASH556

Sultan of Slime said:


> Quality control for a well known treadmill company. I test them out before we send them to the customers!


----------



## DrewDennis

Sultan of Slime said:


> Quality control for a well known treadmill company. I test them out before we send them to the customers!



  Too Funny Jonathon!!


----------



## WaterBullDawg

Bumping an old thread....Anyone make a career switch recently??


----------



## geaux-fish

Mercedes-Benz master tech ( 30 years). 
Part time guide for Firstbite guide service.


----------



## Todd71673

Winter Time- Snowmobile Guide in Yellowstone
 Rest of the year- fishing bum


----------



## pstrahin

Equipment Manager for a Heavy Civil Construction Company.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Beaver trapper for the U.S. Government .

Seriously....


----------



## WPrich

Signal Maintainer for norfolk southern railroad


----------



## GAMEBRED1

Full time I run a scrap yard in Southeast Ga. Part time I clean and mop floors at the wifey's Hair Salon.


----------



## sburnette

Software Developer for a Carpet Manufacturer.


----------



## crankie

Chase Simmemon said:


> Beaver trapper for the U.S. Government .
> 
> Seriously....



Could you expand?  (I.E. why?, what for?, etc.)


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Working on forty years serving my community as a Law Enforcement Officer. It is a Blessing to serve my neighbors. Still look forward to getting in my patrol car every morning.


----------



## riprap

riprap said:


> Concrete cutting. I core holes, decorative sawing and cut up concrete slabs for removal. If any of you guys stop at Q.T. gas stations on Mon. or Tues. mornings we have been removing the old handicap ramps and putting in new ones at the front door. I am the one behind the saw. We are doing this at every QT in the Atlanta metro area. I run several different saws, but this is a pic of the one I use 90% of the time.



I am going to update mine. I am doing the same thing, just for myself and this is me and my saw:


----------



## ThaDuck

Reliability Engineer in the defense Industry.


----------



## Foxfire

Work and pay your taxes.  I need my social security.


Foxfire/Y2KZ71


----------



## puddlehunter

Kayak guide and instructor


----------



## Maggie Dog

Firefighter/EMT-Retired
Heating & Air Conditioning Technician -20 years
Cook & Dish Washer


----------



## Showman

Recently changed from employed to unemployed (thank goodness for my military retirement check and a wife that has a job).  Now my profession is chief cook and bottle/clothes washer.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

crankie said:


> Could you expand?  (I.E. why?, what for?, etc.)



I work for USDA APHIS (Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service) Wildlife Services. We are contracted out by South Carolina DOT and we work wherever they have beaver problems affecting the roads. We also do other types of wildlife damage control, such as airport work, deer removal, hog trapping, etc. But my primary job is beaver trapping. It is cheaper for the DOT to contract us out because we can actually go in and remove the beavers and beaver d ams, whereas they would only be able to remove the d ams. Without removing the beavers, the beavers would just rebuild in a matter of days, or in some cases overnight, and the DOT would have to go out and bust the d ams out over and over again. We can also use explosives, where the DOT can't, and it is a whole lot cheaper to blow up a d am than it is to bust one with a backhoe.


----------



## Alan in GA

*hired professional killer....*

....or 'exterminator' if you'd prefer.
Becker Exterminating Co. Inc.

This is just my temporary job I started about 1974.......


----------



## Rgd

I own a residential garage door company that does sales, service, and repair. Been a family business since 1952!


----------



## Etoncathunter

911 dispatcher for 11 years, and until last year I was also a PT Firefighter for 10 years.


----------



## spud

Electrician.


----------



## bsanders

along with working at the EMC, me and my father run a media blasting operation. anything from old cars to airplane frames. doing a 69 road runner this weekend when the doves stop flying.


----------



## fd1228

I have 13 years in the fire service.  I started a new job last week at a home medical equipment company.


----------



## CC Rider

I'm a commercial superintendent and I'm proud to say that I recently started a company of my own. Hopefully I'll have my GC license real soon.


----------



## MrRipaLip

Cisco Systems Engineer


----------



## brunofishing

Im still sucking rugs, cleaning up fires and floods, and praying I dont have to go clean up after Isaac,   I realy want to shoot birds this sat.


----------



## inkminers

Retired from the county highway dept, running my own website selling my artwork, book, and porcupine quill floats.....and FISHING!!!!


----------



## pbmang

I'm in the real estate business.  I work at one of the local MLS services in Atlanta providing and monitoring the raw data accesses we have to our system.  

My wife and I also started a small, online fishing tackle website to sell baits from the smaller tackle companies.  We are just getting started, but things are looking promising and we have already met a lot of great people.  If you fish the Bayou Betty tournament, you may just win one of our gift certificates!


----------



## BME013

Work in the fishing industry and get paid for it


----------



## Robert Eidson

I Fish ! Owner and operator of First Bite Guide Service... And to Quote my good buddy Cy Garjcar......  I LOVE MY JOB !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hookum

Self employed...I own a direct mail company.  We send out thousands of postcards, newsletters, magazines, etc per day.

Yep, professional mailbox spammer...you're welcome.


----------



## s.anderson

Service Manager for an electronic controls company.   Controls inspector for stage electronics on cruise ships.


----------



## Crappiepappy

I am retired from Kennesaw State University. I was the associate director of the administrative IT department. I wore a lot of hats.


----------



## dpfman7

I teach Middle School PE and Health. I coach high school girls softball and baseball at Thomson


----------



## the prospector

Electrical maintenance and program PLC's for machinery. Also do construction evenings and weekends. Work is not going to hinder my fishing much longer!


----------



## LTZ25

Gbang. I bet you know my giant dumb a cousin Jason from Rome ga.


----------



## LTZ25

This thread been going for 3 yrs. is anyone on here doing better earning a living now than 3 yrs ago? ( this question is not for government employees , but don't take that in the wrong way I am not meaning it to offend anyone).  I have family and friends that work for gov.


----------



## riprap

LTZ25 said:


> This thread been going for 3 yrs. is anyone on here doing better earning a living now than 3 yrs ago? ( this question is not for government employees , but don't take that in the wrong way I am not meaning it to offend anyone).  I have family and friends that work for gov.



I updated mine the other day because I own my own business. Not saying that I am making more money, but get to stay home more often with my little girl. My hard work and dedication to my job gave the contractors a reason to take a chance on me to do it on my own. The stress level is lower but the work is just as hard, I just have to do it less often. Government is driving my business due to the improvements we are making to the QT handicap access.The regulations are under the (ADA) American Disabilities Act. We are making it easier for people in wheelchairs to access the air stand, gas pump, entrance to store, city sidewalks and the restrooms.


----------



## sinclair1

riprap said:


> I updated mine the other day because I own my own business. Not saying that I am making more money, but get to stay home more often with my little girl. My hard work and dedication to my job gave the contractors a reason to take a chance on me to do it on my own. The stress level is lower but the work is just as hard, I just have to do it less often. Government is driving my business due to the improvements we are making to the QT handicap access.The regulations are under the (ADA) American Disabilities Act. We are making it easier for people in wheelchairs to access the air stand, gas pump, entrance to store, city sidewalks and the restrooms.


If you did the one on 92 near bellsferry,I walked right by you a few months ago. We coulda talked about the porstaf


----------



## riprap

sinclair1 said:


> If you did the one on 92 near bellsferry,I walked right by you a few months ago. We coulda talked about the porstaf



That was me. I was just getting going. Was I right in front of the door making a mess?


----------



## USMCRet Herc Mech

I proudly served my country for 20 years and now moonlight as a 
C 130 Maintenance Instructor. Putting those 20 years to good use..


----------



## mudmanh41

I am an industrial flooing contractor.We apply epoxy,urethane and stains to concrete. I got laid  off two and a half years ago and started my own company in a bad ecomony. Still going but allways looking for more work. If anyone needs a garage or shop floor coated PM me please.


----------



## krazywayne

Tattoo Artist and body Piercer

I love my job and my days off so I can fish! Never even thought about fishing for a living because I feel if it is a job it won't be fun if I am obligated. I think I just enjoy the all around awesomeness of being relaxed and fishing in the scenery of GOD's country!


----------



## Hookum

LTZ25 said:


> This thread been going for 3 yrs. is anyone on here doing better earning a living now than 3 yrs ago? ( this question is not for government employees , but don't take that in the wrong way I am not meaning it to offend anyone).  I have family and friends that work for gov.



Yes...company was only 3 years old at the time and had 3 employees.  Up to 6 today, and average sales month has gone up about 75%.  We stay busy pretty much every day and I find myself working on weekends just to keep caught up with paperwork.  We've also doubled the size of space that we currently own from 5K to 10K, and honestly we could use more room.


----------



## Mtator

*RipRap*

Where is that deer in your Avatar located: Boss Hog, Old Home Place, Davis Circle. I am looking for a place to put my climber.


----------



## riprap

Mtator said:


> Where is that deer in your Avatar located: Boss Hog, Old Home Place, Davis Circle. I am looking for a place to put my climber.



A few miles west of Kansas City.


----------



## Mtator

*Caterpillar*

Manager at Caterpillar Electric Power


----------



## Honeybee man

I keep Honey bees for a living. We specialize in honey production even though our bees do pollinate. We go to Florida March to April, April to may in South Georgia around the Okefenokee swamp June till November in Dooley county on the cotton fields.


----------



## geresti

*Fish-n-Musician*

I am a concert pianist. Sell my 30 albums and my own design tee shirts and try to fish where ever I'm doing shows. Need to do more fishing for what ever species is there at the time and pretty good at it!


----------



## fordblue89

Cnc machinist


----------



## DubVeeFishSlayer

Corporate Hotel Development


----------



## Crustydemon

Currently, an unemployed inside journeyman electrician. Thinking now it might be time for a career change. Looking for maintenance position, satellite/cable tv, ups/fedex, telephone/data, or security/fire alarm.

North Cobb Bass member.


----------



## cpculp

Corporate Chef


----------



## lung deflater

Heavy equipment operator at a landfill


----------



## seriadlata

I count beans (CPA) for a moving and storage company in Macon.


----------



## LTZ25

Hookum, congratulation you are doing good in your business . But reading these other posts I can see you are an exception to the vast majority of the folks on here. Good luck in the future with your business . How many employees do you think you would have with a leader in white house.


----------



## Khondker

I am Loss Prevention.


----------



## FredBearYooper

I bring good medicine to bad places..


----------



## Nicodemus

Retired.


----------



## Hookum

LTZ25 said:


> Hookum, congratulation you are doing good in your business . But reading these other posts I can see you are an exception to the vast majority of the folks on here. Good luck in the future with your business . How many employees do you think you would have with a leader in white house.



Hate to say it, but he's part of the reason we are busy...not from him being goog though.  This political season has been huge.

I don't want to run a huge company that takes every moment I have so 9-10 employees would be enough.  That would keep 2 people on every machine I have.

It nurses that people are struggling and I count my lucky stars that we stay busy...it didn't come easy.  Lots of hours...my favorite saying is 40 hour work weeks are for pansies.


----------



## ryork

I own a small engineering firm, seven employees and doing well in spite of the economic climate. I try to keep my gratitude higher than my expectations and everything seems to go well.


----------



## MX5HIGH

Retired last year from full-time work.  Now I detail cars part-time.  Life is good!


----------



## 440Mopar

fordblue89 said:


> Cnc machinist



you should have said
 a dirt track star
  and a poor machinist
haha


----------



## lagrangedave

Commercial Construction Superintendent, soon to be small business owner. Tired of the travel.


----------



## flingin1

ns rr


----------



## Bugpac

LTZ25 said:


> This thread been going for 3 yrs. is anyone on here doing better earning a living now than 3 yrs ago? ( this question is not for government employees , but don't take that in the wrong way I am not meaning it to offend anyone).  I have family and friends that work for gov.


I am doing much better financially, and job stability then 3 yrs ago. Racing cars was fun but unpredictable. I now drive a truck 4 days a week normally for a big metal company in Atl.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Started a career in Law Enforcement October 11,1972. Still pluggin along.


----------



## RUSS

i own a amusement co. jukeboxes, pool tables, pinball.....ect.  plus i have a catfishing guige service


----------



## alvishere

Been pressure washing full time since 1999    around 13yrs


----------



## nadroj18

I shoot Artillery for the Army


----------



## SeeinStripes

*Outside*

Before I started cast netting shad for a living a couple of years ago I measured trees all over the state for the GFC.  Now I own two businesses centered around our slimy friend, the shad.


----------



## CBVJamie

work? Whats that? Im considered disabled. Its not one I am proud od, but I will take cash paying jobs...lol my resume has 10yrs active duty army.. i was a forward observer. Not much use for us in the civilian world, espically with bum legs and a cane.


----------



## Awehunt

I'm a Lawyer in Cherokee County.


----------



## mclellandk

November -january i guide deer hunts in alabama. Feb-april fishing/turkey guide. May thru october i sell used auto parts at a salvage yard in mid ga.


----------

